# כמה עולה בדיקת DNA?



## koren60 (26/5/13)

כמה עולה בדיקת DNA? 
אני מאוד רוצה לעשות לגורה שלי בדיקת DNA כדי לראות עם מה היא מעורבת
מישהו יודע כמה בדיקה כזו עולה?


----------



## בחיק החיות (26/5/13)

כמה מאות ש"ח 
אתם יכולים להתקשר למרפאה של ד"ר עופר צדוק ולשאול אותם עלות מדוייקת


----------



## DogsPCI (26/5/13)

כ- 280 ש"ח, דגימת רוק, ולוקח זמן כי זה נשלח 
למעבדה בחו"ל.
חברה טובה עשתה, ודווקא זה היה נחמד, מסתר שהכלבה שלה היא צ'אובוקסקי - 50% צ'או-צ'או, 25% בוקסר, ו- 25% האסקי. וזאת כאשר נאמר לה בעבר שהאמא היא 100% לברדור - מסתבר שלא.


----------



## koren60 (26/5/13)

280 ש"ח לכל הבדיקה? 
הייתי בטוח שזה יותר...


----------



## עמית184 (26/5/13)

למיטב ידיעתי זה עולה יותר.


----------



## koren60 (26/5/13)

ביררתי איתם עכשיו זה עולה 350 ש"ח 
הרבה יותר זול ממה שציפיתי..אני מתכוון לעשות את הבדיקה בזמן הקרוב


----------



## עמית184 (26/5/13)

זו בדיקה שנעשית בארץ או נשלחת למעבדות בחו"ל?


----------



## koren60 (26/5/13)

שולחים לארה"ב


----------



## רגע33 (26/5/13)

חבל על הכסף 
הבדיקה הזו נחשבת למאוד לא מדויקת


----------



## DogsPCI (26/5/13)

זה בעיקר בשביל הכיף, אף אחד לא מחפש דיוק-שיא.


----------

